# little TM's and little R's..



## TCCSF (Jul 6, 2008)

Little TM symbols and little 'R' symbols.. what's the difference?

I've seen both used next to logo's.. and I've also seen logos without any symbol on it at all. 

What constitutes any symbol at all?

Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Lulu,

The little TM means trademark and can be used to show others you are using the name/design and it belongs to you, it's your trademark until you register it officially. The little R in a circle means registered trademark and shows you have registered the name/design. You can only use the R if you HAVE registered the name.

Lee


----------

